# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Deleting Images from the Upload Manager?

## Ed Goist

How does one delete images that have been uploaded to one's File Upload Manager?

----------


## Glassweb

Can't be done... I've already asked Scott about this.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks Glassweb. 
Fortunately, the ones I wanted to delete I hadn't used after uploading, and they were automatically deleted after some time.
So, if one accidentally uploads the wrong file, it will vanish from the Upload Manager after an hour or so if it's not used. Good to know.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Steve, I think your question was related to something different, like can a user remove all of the images they have posted. Images that aren't actually used that have been uploaded but not inserted into a post or a photo album are removed after an hour of non-use. There's a message in the upload window that states this.

----------

